# Time to once again look at Plex for Tivo



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

piTivo and piTivoX are both fine for what they do and I do appreciate all the work that has been put into the aps. But I love the GUI of my Plex install and would like to see it on my Tivo box. They now have separated the server ap from the viewer ap so you can now get a viewer for ios, android, windows and linux. Where is the Tivo/Plex love?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

If I understand the functionality of Plex - that is similar to the functionality that TiVo is building into their network streaming device...

Understand that it will only support the Premier.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481440


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

bradleys said:


> If I understand the functionality of Plex - that is similar to the functionality that TiVo is building into their network streaming device...
> 
> Understand that it will only support the Premier.


What is being shown there is streaming from the Tivo to an ipad so you can watch all your recorded show on your ipad. What I want is to stream all my saved tv shows and movies on my NAS/ computer to the Tivos to show on my large screen tv's without the ton of little boxed like an apple tv, Roku, etc.. Use the Tivo to display both recorded and streaming sources. Plex also has hundreds of on-line channels to view, like AppleMovie trailers, CNN, Hulu, Youtube and tons of others. They are NOT blocked like GoogleTv because they actually are coming from a computer source and streaming to the other boxes.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep... I gotcha! 

With streaming now enabled on Premier boxes - it should only be a matter of time before we can stream from NAS/Server devices. (we can already move MRV)

As for the on demand channels - TiVo already does that. And tivo claims that new and improved apps should be in place this spring!


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes and I am using piTivoX currently to get the shows off my mac mini and connected drives. So, the basic need are covered but the gui is basically folders driven as opposed to the lovely way Plex does it with cover art, background art, synopsis, theme music for the tv shows all incorporated. 
Is there anybody talented enough to take the linux client being worked on and changing what is necessary to make it work on tivo? Tivo is linux based isn't it?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Perhaps you should give vidMGR a look see for a nice GUI interface on the Tivo for media files on your server.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Plex is open source. Grab a text editor and compiler and get cracking!

No one on the Plex team is going to develop a Plex application unless they have a TiVo and need the functionality.

Android and iOS have markets where Plex sells their app for a fee. So, I guess that helps the project pay for it's costs. I know I have the Plex client on my Roku and it works great. But with TiVO 20.2 out, and a new Netflix interface coming, and Amazon Prime streaming, I don't see me using the Roku all that much.

If there was a Plex client for TiVo, I would probably put the Roku on eBay.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

plazman30 said:


> Plex is open source. Grab a text editor and compiler and get cracking!


If I knew how I would but trying to just learn php at my advanced age has been a struggle, python is much worse I'm sure.



plazman30 said:


> If there was a Plex client for TiVo, I would probably put the Roku on eBay.


My sentiments exactly. What I would love to see is a 1 box solution: blueray, Tivo with 6 tuner support and Plex in a single box. My dream box!


----------



## 36446 (May 19, 2011)

Well you would have to start off by making an HME for the TiVo.

http://tivohme.sourceforge.net/index.php


----------

